# uneven glutes - poor squat form?



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi

Simply, noticed the other day my left glute is fuller and more.. i supose rounded than my right. As my right leg is stronger and more powerful, is it possible that when squatting during the positive i am pushing to fast on the right and balancing more with the left.. if you understand that lol. As my left leg has more shape as such than the right .. weirdly except for calves which is the other way round :confused1:

cheers for any insight just incase leg day = squats, lunge,sldl, calf raises.

it has to be either the squat or lunge surely?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my rights bigger than my left..goes back to an old back injury...dont think i will ever get it balanced....i do single reps on leg exercises....it helps....cant touch squats.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the once i see in your avy very even lol


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

I wouldnt worry

if it actually causes a problem with your squating form squat lighter until it doesnt and load slowly from there..


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the replys, I think i might try purposely overbalancing to my right to see if i get any extra tension through the right side of my right glute, if not have to look at other options as i do not wish to be called wobble ar5e or something similar.



> Also my left bicep is shorter than my right which makes my upper arm half inch smaller on that side. I don't think many people will have perfect symmetry.


I also have this, i always believed it to be rockys fault lol as a kid i thought i was clever do rocky style 1 arm pullups.... only ever on my right arm though, of course it may have bugger all to do with this lol if only we knew then what we know now 

the ones in my avvy may be round sizar pal but admit it, you would love them as ear muffs as would i


----------

